# Hello From Montana!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Daisy, I'm sure that you'll like it here.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome from another Montanan!! What part are you from? I'm in Eastern MT!


----------



## Horselady44 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Im from Northwestern Montana...a hour north of Missoula!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I love the state of Montana. I wished that I could live there but bf doesn't want to move anymore north than what we are already.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy ma'am and enjoy the ride.


----------

